# Feed My Lambs?-Children Sermons



## thistle93 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi! Do you believe that when Jesus tells Peter to "feed my lambs" in John 21:15 he is referring to children? Seems like it has to be because before He says "feed my sheep". 

Having read this I have been really convicted to interact more with the children at the church I pastor. Seems like the pastors of the past did this a lot more than most pastors today. Now we have Sunday school teachers do it for us. Which most do a great job but I do think there is a pastoral responsibility to children of the church. Especially those whose parents are members of the church and who have been dedicated to the Lord.

I catechize my own children but would like to get involved doing it with the children at church. Anyone have an experience with this and have any recommendations? 

Also would like to do some children sermons. Anyone have an experience with this and have any recommendations? Any books you could recommend on the subject?

Thank you!


For His Gory-
Matthew


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 21, 2011)

Not specifically. I think he's speaking to the whole covenant comunity. He's definatelty not calling him to preach childrens sermons!

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

As pastors we are called to pastor the children as well as their parents- and all who are called into our flock.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree. That passage isn't specifically talking about children. But pastors certainly should be ministering to the whole flock, kids included, just as Jesus did.

Children's sermons are one way a pastor might do some of that, but hardly the only method. For what's it's worth, I think children's sermons, if used at all, are best when they're actually connected to the day's main sermon so that they become like a part of the sermon that's specifically addressing kids. I don't know of any good resources for learning to do this. But I would think it's an excellent exercise for a preacher to prepare a 3-4 minute talk based on his sermon that's directed at kids. It can force a guy to come up with a succinct and plain-spoken main point.

The only books on children's sermons that I'm aware of are collections of canned talks and object lessons. That, of course, is not what we're looking for. Sometimes, though, I make a few suggestions to guys who're doing their first children's sermon: 

The first is to think about how to communicate points with very concrete thoughts. To that end, give real-life examples and avoid those ill-conceived object lessons. Object lessons often just end up confusing younger kids. Clarity is far more important than creativity.

Another is to be brief. This also tends to bring clarity.

And visual aids help, so long as they involve concrete thinking. A picture of a clover leaf in a talk about the Trinity is a very bad mistake. But a picture of an ancient mid-east tomb in a talk about the resurrection can be awfully helpful.


----------

